# My first REAL flashlight



## fishinfool (Mar 6, 2010)

Aloha! I stumbled upon CPF looking for info on AA batteries for my dslr flash and found out that there was a huge population of flashlight collectors. I had no idea there was that many different kinds, makes and models of flashlights. Overwhelming amount of info just from looking around CPF.

 
So now I’m looking into buying my first decent 2AA flashlight. I know nothing about flashlights other than buying cheapies from Wal-Mart, putting batteries inside and turning it on. I chose 2AA’s because I just bought a bunch of eneloops and powerex 2700’s for my dslr flash. It’s mostly going to be used for home and maybe a little outdoor use.
 
I want to keep my first flashlight around $50+ and of course one that uses 2AA batteries. 

 
I’m a long time collector of different things so this will not be my first flashlight. This is only the beginning. 

 
Thanks guys!


----------



## paulr (Mar 6, 2010)

There are a heck of a lot of lights that fit your description, and the 2aa format actually doesn't get all that much respect around here. And, there are different design philosophies going into them. I have noticed the Icon Rogue series (they have a 2AA model) showing up in retail stores recently and I've been impressed by what I've read about them, though I don't currently own one myself. I prefer their UI approach to that of Fenix and Quark, probably the two other main recommendations you're likely to receive in this thread. So I'd suggest checking them out. But, choosing is a matter of preference and each approach has its adherents.

Welcome to CPF, and hold on to your wallet


----------



## omegaman (Mar 6, 2010)

Fenix LD20 for me, no regrets


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Paul! I just got done looking at the Fenix website and the one that caught my eye was the LD20. I'll be going thru the Quark website later on.


----------



## pwatcher (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd start with this: 4Sevens Quark AA R2 with free prism kit: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_365&products_id=2079

use the coupon code "cpf8" when you checkout for a little discount!


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 6, 2010)

pwatcher said:


> I'd start with this: 4Sevens Quark AA R2 with free prism kit: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_365&products_id=2079
> 
> use the coupon code "cpf8" when you checkout for a little discount!


 
Thanks pwatcher! I really like the accessories and the additional prism kit which includes a headband. I don't think the LD20 comes with any extras but the LD20 looks better to me (which shows how much of a flashlight newb I am). lol 

So now it's between the Fenix LD20 and the Quark AA R2.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the ITP C8...uses two`AA's and if you get`the C7 and C9 tube you can use a single AA cell or 16340 as well. The UI is great. One head with different battery configs just as long as you have the corresponding body tube.

http://www.itplight.com/product_list.asp?bid=13&sid=9


----------



## orchid_guy (Mar 6, 2010)

I would say any person interested in a 2AA flashlight should look at the Fenix E20. It's an upgrade to the common mini mag AA without coming of as "fancy", expensive or complicated. 

The E20 is hard anodized(quite well for the price), uses a clicky on/off switch and is focusable(like the minimag). 

I ordered one and liked it, unfortuneately so did my son. He hid it somewhere and hasn't shown me yet. So now, I need to order another.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 6, 2010)

More like you got, got....lol....My little one likes to put my lights in with her toys.....lol so it makes finding them that much harder.


----------



## pfccypret (Mar 6, 2010)

First of all, I have not been to Walmart in awhile. But a couple years back I picked up a "Rayovac" LED flashlight that takes AA batteries. Definitely not top of the line compared to other things on the market, but not bad. So don't discount everything at stores like Walmart/Target/Ect. Lights like that probably won't get you much respect on here, but you can find decent lights.

Anyways, you are asking a tall order. There are probably easily a dozen lights that do what you are asking. Browse the forums, make an informing decision and everything will be kewl. Besides, we all know you can't just buy one flashlight


----------



## Jash (Mar 7, 2010)

Nitecore D20 is a top little light. Great low and nice bright flood. So simple to use it's not funny (no head twisting needed). Looks tough and is built really well. Comes with a removeable pocket clip (mines gone for good) and a lanyard that could hold your body weight. 

Fenix E20 is also tops, but a little less versatile. I've got both and would hate to have to choose. So if I lose one, I hope it's not the D20.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 7, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> I like the ITP C8...uses two`AA's and if you get`the C7 and C9 tube you can use a single AA cell or 16340 as well. The UI is great. One head with different battery configs just as long as you have the corresponding body tube.
> 
> http://www.itplight.com/product_list.asp?bid=13&sid=9


 
Although I do not have one, I have played with one before. My recommendation as well. The programmable UI is one of the nicest that I have seen and very easy to change brightness.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. From everything you guys recommended, I like the Fenix LD20, Quark AA R2, and the Nightcore D20. I like each one for different things and of course each one has something I don't like. Dammit....now I'm actually thinking about getting 2 of them. :hairpull:


Do certain brands have a better or longer warranty? Which brands have the best warranty?


----------



## amigafan2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

They are all very nice lights but for some they don't really fit in the "budget" category.

If you funds are a bit more limited I reconmend the Romisen RC-N3 II from Shining Beam - comes in at $24.45. Very happy with mine and it's taken a lot of abuse from being passed around my kids. Very bright with 3hrs/8hrs run time on a pair of Eneloop LSD batteries.


----------



## Jash (Mar 7, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Dammit....now I'm actually thinking about getting 2 of them. :hairpull:
> 
> 
> What's wrong with having two?
> ...


----------



## jugornot (Mar 7, 2010)

You say you are a collector, but if you are somewhat of a tinkerer then you might consider the Dereelight Javelin. It has a replaceable p60 drop in and can be configured as 2xaa or 3xaa. The beam is very good with lots of usable spill. If you are a collector only feel free to ignore this advice. However even without the options the javelin is a very good light.


----------



## CampLite (Mar 7, 2010)

I would stick to either the quark or nitecore. Nitecore is gonna cost a little more plus 4sevens is sold out so no discount. 

+1 quark AA 2 Tactical R2 its my favorite light! :welcome:


----------



## vali (Mar 7, 2010)

Nobody mentioned Fenix TK20 yet? If you want a tough light with neutral white tint and high throw, take a look at this one.

The only bad thing is the lack of a low mode: it only has high and med.


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any reason you want a 2AA format, other than the rechargables you already have?

A 1xAA light can be used as a keychain and is a heck of a lot smaller.

On the other hand, a 6xAA itp Polestar is 80 bucks, but is a 700 lumen monster light! It is surprisingly light and small with eneloops to be honest. I dont think it is appreciably bigger than 2AA lights. (same length, a bit fatter, but not hugely fat.)

You can get free shipping and 10% off a Goinggear, which is where I got mine. You can get a 94 dollar christmas set and get the A6 and a stainless steel A3 1xAAA keychain light which saves a bit of money (though out of budget).


The Fenix TK40 is considered the ultimate AA light. It can use 4 or 8 batteries, has a more balanced beam (more throw, less flood than a6) and is a bit brighter, and very high build quality. Budget goes out the window though at 140 bucks. I onlymention it by way of comparison.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 8, 2010)

Why is this thread in the budget section.......because some of these lights are not considered budget at all for the price. I know budget can mean a lot of things for us.......


----------



## vali (Mar 8, 2010)

You are right. I didnt notice it, but the op specified around $50.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> now I'm actually thinking about getting 2 of them. :hairpull:



:welcome:

Don't stop at just 2 of them! :laughing:

Welcome aboard, check your wallet at the door and lock your paypal account!


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Start with the Quark. You can then order other battery tubes (or a prism kit) for it, and change it to suit your purposes... 1xAA, 2xAA, 1x123, 1x17670, 1x18650.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey its all good......i know that us flashoholics consider budget differently. Well the OP had a lot of choices now to choose from.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 8, 2010)

So far it's still the Fenix LD20, Quark AA R2, and the Nightcore D20 that I'm trying to choose from. I've also looked at some others and it blows me away that there are SO many different makes and models......I really had no idea.

I thought about getting 2 but then thought that maybe I should get a 2AA and a single AA compact but that means I have to do research on the 1AA compacts and there is just SO many to choose from. It's overwhelming!

Certain things I like in a flashlight (other than looks and using AA batts) are:

- being able to stand it up like a lantern (all 3 I think)
- design that doesn’t roll off a table (Fenix LD20)
- easy programmability for a newb like me (Nightcore D20)
- lots of accessories and extras

They also have to be waterproof and tough because I plan on using them.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## idlejam (Mar 8, 2010)

pwatcher said:


> I'd start with this: 4Sevens Quark AA R2 with free prism kit: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_365&products_id=2079
> 
> use the coupon code "cpf8" when you checkout for a little discount!



Just last night I actually ordered this exact light myself. I was poking around and considering the new Quark with the r5, but then saw the r2 on discount + the free prism kit. I also got the 123 body for a better fit should I want to use it as a headlamp (the 2xAA strikes me as much too long for a headlamp fit). 

One of the things I like about the Quarks, other than the pretty low prices compared to the competition, is that all of the parts seem pretty much interchangeable between to two heads (<4.2v and 3-9v). I think I'll be sticking with the lower-voltage heads since the costs (of the batteries) seem to increase a lot when going with the 2xcr123 or rechargeable li-ion options. I like being able to use the many AA rechargeable I have, with the option of cr123's for when I'm looking for the smaller size and/or headband.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 8, 2010)

Smaller size also makes it easier to edc as well.......


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 8, 2010)

idlejam said:


> Just last night I actually ordered this exact light myself. I was poking around and considering the new Quark with the r5, but then saw the r2 on discount + the free prism kit. I also got the 123 body for a better fit should I want to use it as a headlamp (the 2xAA strikes me as much too long for a headlamp fit).
> 
> One of the things I like about the Quarks, other than the pretty low prices compared to the competition, is that all of the parts seem pretty much interchangeable between to two heads (<4.2v and 3-9v). I think I'll be sticking with the lower-voltage heads since the costs (of the batteries) seem to increase a lot when going with the 2xcr123 or rechargeable li-ion options. I like being able to use the many AA rechargeable I have, with the option of cr123's for when I'm looking for the smaller size and/or headband.


 


pwatcher said:


> I'd start with this: 4Sevens Quark AA R2 with free prism kit: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_365&products_id=2079
> 
> use the coupon code "cpf8" when you checkout for a little discount!


 
I can't seem to find where it mentions the 'Free Prism Kit'. I thought I saw it the other day when pwatcher first posted the link.

*idlejam*: Let me know what you think when your Quark AA R2 arrives. Thanks.


----------



## ToneBeamer (Mar 8, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> I can't seem to find where it mentions the 'Free Prism Kit'. I thought I saw it the other day when pwatcher first posted the link.


 
It's mentioned in the CPFMarketPlace.
Click on the following link ....

*Quark R2 Editions Now Include a FREE Prism Kit! *
*http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=210366*

When in doubt - shop at CPFMarketPlace!!


----------



## ToneBeamer (Mar 8, 2010)

Please note that the arrow is not included with the prism kit.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 8, 2010)

ToneBeamer said:


> It's mentioned in the CPFMarketPlace.
> Click on the following link ....
> 
> *Quark R2 Editions Now Include a FREE Prism Kit! *
> ...


 
Thanks TB but it looks like they are out of stock. Oh well.....:mecry:


----------



## GeorgiaDave (Mar 8, 2010)

Surefire L1


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 8, 2010)

GeorgiaDave said:


> Surefire L1


 
A little too expensive for my first flashlight plus it doesn't use AA's. Thanks.


----------



## ToneBeamer (Mar 9, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Thanks TB but it looks like they are out of stock. Oh well.....:mecry:


 
Bummer!
That would be a nice kit to get for free.
Maybe not all is lost. You could start a thread and ask when they will be in stock -- or just PM 4Sevens.
But you first would have to join the CPF 4Sevens Forum first.
Maybe they will be in stock soon!! :twothumbs

Best Regards,
ToneBeamer


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 9, 2010)

ToneBeamer said:


> Bummer!
> That would be a nice kit to get for free.
> Maybe not all is lost. You could start a thread and ask when they will be in stock -- or just PM 4Sevens.
> But you first would have to join the CPF 4Sevens Forum first.
> ...


 
I hope so but I'm in no rush so I'll just wait and hopefully they get more in stock. I still have a lot of reading, researching and learning to do about flashlights anyway. Also, it's amazing and fascinating to me how much of a variety of flashlight makes and models are out there.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 9, 2010)

You might want to also look at batteries and chargers.....because i hope you dont plan on running alkies for a power source.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 9, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> You might want to also look at batteries and chargers.....because i hope you dont plan on running alkies for a power source.


 
I already have tons of eneloops and a Maha C9000 that I originally bought for my dslr flash. That's why I want my first flashlight to use AA batteries. I just need to figure out which one I want to buy. There's just WAY too many to choose from. :hairpull:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 9, 2010)

Well first off i want to say welcome.....guess you did'nt know what you were getting yourself into huh. Not a bad configuration to go with since you already have some good cells to start off with.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 9, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Well first off i want to say welcome.....*guess you did'nt know what you were getting yourself into* huh. Not a bad configuration to go with since you already have some good cells to start off with.


 
I was just thinking about that earlier and laughing to myself. Being a collector, I'm kind of excited and worried about this new flashlight fascination of mine, thanks to CPF. What am I getting myself into.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 9, 2010)

Theres nothing wrong with it man.....Where there's Darkness there will always be Light. I have many uses for them, most of my single celled lights are used as night lights with a water bottle cap for a diffuser. The power seems to go out when bad weather hits so i like to be prepared for it. And when the power does go out at night were not left in the dark especially the kids.


----------



## idlejam (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got my light from 4sevens today - AA2 + free prism kit + 123 body. So far everything seems to be great. The light is very noticeably brighter than the Romisen RC-N3 that I have, especially while it's on "max" brightness. 

As far as I can tell, the free prism kit is still on offer. See this page just above where the pictures of the lights are. "ALL Quark R2's will come with a free Prism Kit!" Not only that, the R2 lights are ~$50 instead of $59, which in addition to the $20 prism kit is nearly $30 in "extra".

*fishinfool:* Anything in particular that you'd like to know about? I got the "tactical" version with the programmable modes since they didn't have the regular version in stock. I wasn't sure about it when placing the order, but now that I've played with it a little I think I prefer this operation. The truth is that I don't ever need more than 2 modes, and it's simple enough to re-program on-the-fly if needed.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 10, 2010)

idlejam said:


> I just got my light from 4sevens today - AA2 + free prism kit + 123 body. So far everything seems to be great. The light is very noticeably brighter than the Romisen RC-N3 that I have, especially while it's on "max" brightness.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the free prism kit is still on offer. See this page just above where the pictures of the lights are. "ALL Quark R2's will come with a free Prism Kit!" Not only that, the R2 lights are ~$50 instead of $59, which in addition to the $20 prism kit is nearly $30 in "extra".
> 
> *fishinfool:* Anything in particular that you'd like to know about? I got the "tactical" version with the programmable modes since they didn't have the regular version in stock. I wasn't sure about it when placing the order, but now that I've played with it a little I think I prefer this operation. The truth is that I don't ever need more than 2 modes, and it's simple enough to re-program on-the-fly if needed.


 
I was just looking at the specs for both the Quark R2 and the Quark 'Tactical' R2 and can't seem to find a difference. Do you know what the difference is? Thanks idlejam!


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 10, 2010)

Usually when the light says Tactical the switch boot sticks out further, on a non tactical light the light is able to tailstand for candle mode and usually comes with a reverse clicky. And it also seems that you can program the first and secondary slots of the light for the tactical version.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 10, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Usually when the light says Tactical the switch boot sticks out further, on a non tactical light the light is able to tailstand for candle mode and usually comes with a reverse clicky. And it also seems that you can program the first and secondary slots of the light for the tactical version.


 
Oh ok. That sucks about the tailstand thing though but it's still not a bad deal for $50. Thanks Alfred!

BTW, most of these flashlights look like they're made in China. Which brands are US made? Just curious.:thinking:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 10, 2010)

I only know of one and thats Surefire. You might want to take a look at the ITP SA1 or SA2 since it comes with a forward switch for tactical use and also a reverse switch for tailstanding. You can see my review on the other side.


----------



## fishinfool (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll check it out in a bit. Thanks.


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 14, 2010)

Aloha! It's been a little over a month since I posted here about getting 1 or maybe 2 led flashlights but as usual, things never work out the way you want them too. So here's what I have now: 

Quark AA² Tactical, R2 Edition
Fenix Digital LD10+ 
Fenix E01
Akoray K-106
Romisen RC-A5-Q5
Tank007 E07
TrustFire XP-EF23
TrustFire F20
Icon Rogue 1 
iTP Light A3 EOS
NiteCore SmartPD D10 SP
Romisen RC-N3 II 
T.O.P. (Tactical Operations Products) Stryker, 1 Watt Luxeon LED
Fenix L2D 
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 

And I just ordered 2 more....... What the hell happened? :thinking:

I think I might need an intervention or something or some professional help maybe. :help:


----------



## yatsunil (Apr 14, 2010)

You'll get no help from me :nana: 

I'm up the same creek without a paddle!! 

I started two months ago and have amassed 6 lights, a bunch of 16340s & 18650s and a charger. Plus other odds and sods like spare O-rings, lanyards and clips! This is getting SERIOUS. lovecpf:thumbsup:




fishinfool said:


> Aloha! It's been a little over a month since I posted here about getting 1 or maybe 2 led flashlights but as usual, things never work out the way you want them too. So here's what I have now:
> 
> Quark AA² Tactical, R2 Edition
> Fenix Digital LD10+
> ...


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 15, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Aloha! It's been a little over a month since I posted here about getting 1 or maybe 2 led flashlights but as usual, things never work out the way you want them too. So here's what I have now:
> 
> Quark AA² Tactical, R2 Edition
> Fenix Digital LD10+
> ...




Holy crap man! Yeah you need intervention. What happened to the 50 dollar budget?
You are not totally screwed though. This forum has a Marketplace where you can sell lights that you don't want/need.

If I were you, Id first figure out what lights you were not as happy with, or found a replacement upgrade. Sell those.

Then, I'd keep one light of every useful category.

For myself personally, I have an itp A1 on my keychain (3,30,200 lumens). It is really really nice having it on me at all times and comes in more handy than I ever anticipated. High flood but enough throw for anything I'd need it for. Your itp A3 does nicely here.

Then, I have a heavy duty light, in my case the XTAR outrider which is a 700 (in theory) lumen light. That one has a good balance between flood and throw (SST-50), runs on 2x18650 (or I can shrink it to 1x18650). It is pocketable, versatile, and great when I expect to need a flashlight. It is a good house light too.
For you, pick your favorite/brightest light.

I personally have no need for a super high throw light, but many here do. You can decide if you are in that category, and consider a Trustfire TR1200, or other smooth reflector high throw light. Or if your heavy duty light above fulfills this role well enough.

Some people like having a car-light. My keychain eliminates this, but if you don't keychain or EDC, then an emergency light makes sense.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats on making the 15 light minimum. lol


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 15, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> Holy crap man! Yeah you need intervention. What happened to the 50 dollar budget?
> You are not totally screwed though. This forum has a Marketplace where you can sell lights that you don't want/need.
> 
> If I were you, Id first figure out what lights you were not as happy with, or found a replacement upgrade. Sell those.
> ...


 
$50 budget? LOL It's become a full blown obsession....OCD - Obsessive Collective Disorder. I've got 2 or 3 more lights on order along with a pila ibc charger, aw and trustfire batteries (r14500's, rcr123a's, & 18650's), another c9000 and other misc flashlight related stuff. 

DAMN, I definitely need some professional help.


----------



## shark_za (Apr 16, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Congrats on making the 15 light minimum. lol



Per month ?


----------

